# Pi Wall . . . . . anyone???



## Semper.Fi (May 28, 2015)

Hey everyone . . .

I'm looking at Pi-Technics Pi Wall.
50 pots arranges at and angle with a sprinkler system and a frame that holds a couple of vertical grow bulbs.

Has anyone had any success with this piece of kit?



















Look forward to your thoughts and/or experiences.

TTfn


----------



## marquezmurder (May 28, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> Hey everyone . . .
> 
> I'm looking at Pi-Technics Pi Wall.
> 50 pots arranges at and angle with a sprinkler system and a frame that holds a couple of vertical grow bulbs.
> ...


Honestly, you can build one for cheaper but this looks interesting. I would change the mister heads out for drip hoses. This way you can more effectively water. I just see the coco filled 1/2 gallon container having water runoff at that angle.


----------



## Semper.Fi (May 28, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> Honestly, you can build one for cheaper but this looks interesting. I would change the mister heads out for drip hoses. This way you can more effectively water. I just see the coco filled 1/2 gallon container having water runoff at that angle.


Yah know I've just been thinking that, clay pebbles would roll out like marbles leaving a third full, coco, hmm, might be able to compact it enough, perhaps fine misting s there is no run off of the surface of the medium. Soil NO coz of dirty run off . . .there's rockwool blocks I suppose . . . hmmmm not convinced it;s something I'm gonna look into further.

Ta for yr $'s worth


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2015)

Add perlight or vermiculite (whichever helps you more ie water retention or aeration)
to the coco to make the water "run" though faster.

if I wanted that type of set up I would build my own but would also probably use something like sure to grow..
not nasty for you like rock wool.
and not as messy as coco (its like cotton)


----------



## rob333 (May 28, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> Hey everyone . . .
> 
> I'm looking at Pi-Technics Pi Wall.
> 50 pots arranges at and angle with a sprinkler system and a frame that holds a couple of vertical grow bulbs.
> ...


if u like messing around with your grow every day go for it


----------



## Semper.Fi (May 28, 2015)

Cold$moke said:


> Add perlight or vermiculite (whichever helps you more ie water retention or aeration)
> to the coco to make the water "run" though faster.
> 
> if I wanted that type of set up I would build my own but would also probably use something like sure to grow..
> ...



Hey nnnnice 1 m man, that's a new medium to me, sure does look like cotton wool. Thank you for that . . . .


----------



## Semper.Fi (May 28, 2015)

rob333 said:


> if u like messing around with your grow every day go for it


Ah cool so you've tried one have you? It does look a right pain in the nut sac!! Has to be said.

Saying that, I have always grown in soil, but you'll find me messing around with my grows every few hours, it's the best way to stay on top, me being a defoliator . . . . 

Grow on . . .


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2015)

I think a sytem like this has "some" merits to it that I dont care to explain .
not my cup of tea but I "see"where and how they could be useful (ie you have a thin room with a false wall type thing).

I havent used suretogrow my self but was very interested . Its supposed to be easier then rockwool because of no ph prep 

I loved coco but hated the mess lol
went to full hydro (areo , dwc) and will return to coco one day


----------



## Semper.Fi (May 28, 2015)

Indeed the merit is definitely in the space saving, I reckon I could cram in 6 of the units into a 2.4 x 1.2, so three pairs face each other, each pair of pi walls utilizing just two 600w bulbs, that's 300 cuttings or dwarf autos in one tent!

Yes I realize one can close to that any way on the floor of a tent that size, but a pain in the arse to water and tend to compared to the Pi . . . .

Air flow with these units in a tent might be a bit of a pain though.

It's Pi and SuretoGrow or bust, or just bust and stick to good old high brix, semi organic soil growing for my patients only 


Ta for your thought $moke




Cold$moke said:


> I think a sytem like this has "some" merits to it that I dont care to explain .
> not my cup of tea but I "see"where and how they could be useful (ie you have a thin room with a false wall type thing).
> 
> I havent used suretogrow my self but was very interested . Its supposed to be easier then rockwool because of no ph prep
> ...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2015)

Lol definetly need a big cloner


----------



## Semper.Fi (May 28, 2015)

lmfao, do Xtreme do a 300 site cloner ??????? pmpl


----------



## rob333 (May 29, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> Ah cool so you've tried one have you? It does look a right pain in the nut sac!! Has to be said.
> 
> Saying that, I have always grown in soil, but you'll find me messing around with my grows every few hours, it's the best way to stay on top, me being a defoliator . . . .
> 
> Grow on . . .


i havent used a wall one but have used a table with the same setup once it gets going its ok but i say up till about 2 weeks into flower its a pain


----------



## Cold$moke (May 29, 2015)

I could see that being true .
with higher numbers comes more work sometimes. 

I would personally make a system that supported fewer plants but in a SoG style that was vertical.

it would actually at least in my head be easier cause the plants want to grow vertically anyway .but you would have a longer veg time.

Ying and yang lol


----------



## Semper.Fi (May 29, 2015)

Agreed whole heartedly, more to deal with is always more work, more, I'll use the word, worry (as it'll be a new venture, if we go ahead)

It's all boiling down to the water absorbing and retention properties of the medium as far as I'm concerned and/or the delivery of the nutrient (spray/mist etc.)

I'm digging the SoG/SCRoG idea



> I would personally make a system that supported fewer plants but in a SoG style that was vertical.
> 
> it would actually at least in my head be easier cause the plants want to grow vertically anyway .but you would have a longer veg time.


4 plants per wall trained under a net would be easier to deal with than a sea of 50 girlies no?? Top marks $mokey!!


TTfn


----------



## Cold$moke (May 29, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 9, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> .there's rockwool blocks I suppose .


this one uses rockwool slabs just a vertical dripper system easy to make
i like the idea of the pie wall all 4 walls can be made movable around a centered vertical light set up
or be self contained single walls
each wall can moved apart if plants get too big

with this thing below perfect control of height of the clones would be needed or it could end up like a jungle as all 4 growing sides are not able to move appart


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 10, 2015)

Thought this guy did really well (some user from icmag) for just using a few screens minimum cost no silly over elaborate plumbing required
that system above cost £2000 to buy lol, i bet this guy did just as well with these homemade screens


   

peace


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 10, 2015)

Nnnnnnnnnice, train your plants flat . . . . . brilliant!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2015)

I DO grow six foot plants vertical style. Works fine. I couldn't run a wall of clones because of plant count issues.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 10, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> Nnnnnnnnnice, train your plants flat . . . . . brilliant!


i like simple things where there is less to go wrong, i am not a fan of all that plumbing that comes with more complex hydro systems, which often do not give any better results
that is why i grow NFT


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i like simple things where there is less to go wrong, i am not a fan of all that plumbing that comes with more complex hydro systems, which often do not give any better results
> that is why i grow NFT


You and I think alike; I reconfigured my big tub RDWC system so it's topfeed and thus no longer needs an airpump or stones. Works better, too.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You and I think alike; I reconfigured my big tub RDWC system so it's topfeed and thus no longer needs an airpump or stones. Works better, too.


i would worry too much mate, i would be checking every connection every seal
that piewall thing looks cool and all but it has 2 connections running to every plant site and a pot for every plant even thinking about that makes my brain hurt lol
the sprayers or the drain/return line in the pots could get blocked by too many roots or whatever there is like 50-100 chances of this happening with all those pots
running clay pebbles in it wouldn't give it much moisture buffer, roots could dry out
most likely would be better with some perlite or something and growing in perlite is not so great
with NFT you can grow medium free

i try to avoid the need for any plumbing , with NFT all that is required is a submersible pump

the vertical rockwool slab idea has only one drip line maybe two at the most per slab which could have 6 -8 little plants per slab and a drain at the bottom to collect the run off, which is just a bit of guttering they make rockwool slabs designed for vertical feeding so it should be fine, less things to go wrong overall imo


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 12, 2015)

Do you think one get bigger yields growing this way????


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm starting to think like the d0c, perhaps too much looking after with all that pipework . . . . . 

I'm testing 5 Little Dwarf Auto for a mate that is thinking of four of them in a 1.2 tent with a mass of T5 bulbs in the middle . . . . .

It's not for me though, I like m good old soil


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2015)

It's fine for SoG, but not everyone wants to grow that way.


----------

